# fantasy movies



## shamguy4 (Feb 27, 2011)

for some reason im in the mood of watching a fantasy films lately... well it is what i love to read also, but lately im in some sort of spell and must watch more on this very boring day

i just watched the sorcerers apprentice.... it was ok...a little lame...
i watched stardust..that was good...

quick!! gimme another one before this fantasy spell runs out!!!


----------



## Mouse (Feb 27, 2011)

Um... Pan's Labyrinth.

Inkheart. That was pretty rubbish though.
Lord of the Rings.
The Golden Compass.
Coraline.
Anything Studio Ghibli.
Narnia.
The Dark is Rising (also pretty rubbish)
Dragonheart.

Depends what sort of fantasy you want.


----------



## WizardofOwls (Feb 27, 2011)

The Dark Crystal
Dragonslayer
Earthsea
Willow
Prince of Persia
Eragon
Excalibur


----------



## shamguy4 (Feb 27, 2011)

thanks
very well... golden compass first
excalibur second. and perhaps the rest at a later date.

eragon, inkheart, werent that good i saw them

coraline... is that with buttons for the eyes? oh boy i saw that one too....


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Feb 27, 2011)

When I saw "The Golden Compass" I found it a bit hard to follow even though I read the book (but that was quite a few years back, so that I didn't remember everything) because I could tell there were holes in the story where they cut out parts of the plot.  But wow, I liked looking at it.  I keep thinking I'd like to see it again, but I never go out of my way to do so because ... well, there is nothing that draws me back except the visuals.

I really liked the first two Narnia films, not so much the third (sorry, Mouse, Ben Barnes is easy on the eyes, but that wasn't enough for me).

"Lord of the Rings" is amazing and involving. It has great acting and it, too, is a visual feast.

"The Dark Crystal" is amazing on every level, except that they could have spent more time on the script because the dialogue is severely lacking.

"Excalibur"  I absolutely hated the first time I saw it, in a movie theater when it first came out.  It wasn't what I wanted or expected.  I've read a lot of different takes on the Arthurian legend and I thought this was one of the worst. BUT I saw it a second time at an SFF convention, years later — I can't remember why I was willing to sit through it again except maybe to oblige friends — and I went away thinking that it wasn't half bad.  And then I saw it at home a third time, again after a passage of years, when my daughter was watching it, and I really, really liked it.

With repeated viewings, it's become one of my favorite films.  I think it took me a long time to put aside the parts that I didn't like and just focus on the parts that I do, which can be quite moving.  And what a sound track!

"Labyrinth" is a lot of fun.  A _lot_ of fun.

And I may be one of the few people in the world who actually like "Legend" but nevertheless I did.

I liked "The Last Unicorn" too.  I wasn't particularly fond of the animation, but it was good otherwise. I had read some negative reviews and went into it with low expectations even though it was one of my favorite books.  The low expectations probably helped, because that way I was able to be pleasantly surprised.

"Splash" was funny and romantic.  Some of the humor might be a little dated now.  I don't know, because it's been a while since I saw it.  I thought it was very amusing at the time.


----------



## nj1 (Feb 27, 2011)

First film I thought of was Excalibur, but looks like WizardofOwls beat me to it. Watched Soloman Kane the other night, not bad, Also supprosed no one's mentioned Harry Potter, not really my cup of tea personally but the later films are impressive.

Also not sure if it counts as fantasy or sci-fi but when young I loved KRULL

Oh, and who can forget CONAN THE BARBARIAN...one word AWESOME


----------



## HoopyFrood (Feb 27, 2011)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> When I saw "The Golden Compass" I found it a bit hard to follow even though I read the book (but that was quite a few years back, so that I didn't remember everything) because I could tell there were holes in the story where they cut out parts of the plot.  But wow, I liked looking at it.  I keep thinking I'd like to see it again, but I never go out of my way to do so because ... well, there is nothing that draws me back except the visuals.



Very much what I was going to say about it. My two friends, who hadn't read the books, had no clue what was going on. Also I generally disliked the film because so much of the substance was missing. 

And let's not forget The Princess Bride on this list. Inconceivable!


----------



## WizardofOwls (Feb 27, 2011)

The Black Cauldron
Fern Gully
The Secret of NIMH
Merlin/Merlin's Apprentice
Fire & Ice
Ladyhawke
Beastmaster


----------



## merry gentry (Feb 28, 2011)

Legend; Yeah I know it's not a great movie, but it's good if you watch it in the right frame of mind


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2011)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> When I saw "The Golden Compass" I found it a bit hard to follow even though I read the book (but that was quite a few years back, so that I didn't remember everything) because I could tell there were holes in the story where they cut out parts of the plot.  But wow, I liked looking at it.  I keep thinking I'd like to see it again, but I never go out of my way to do so because ... well, there is nothing that draws me back except the visuals.



I saw it at the cinema and was raging about the ending! All wrong. Bought it on DVD too, but never watched it again. Was a good-looking film though.



> I really liked the first two Narnia films, not so much the third (sorry, Mouse, Ben Barnes is easy on the eyes, but that wasn't enough for me).



Well that's ok, he was in the second one too.  I actually quite enjoyed the third one though. Will Poulter (Eustace) is just brilliant. And yeah, helps that Ben Barnes is so damn pretty. *swoon* I want to pluck out his eyeballs.


----------



## shamguy4 (Feb 28, 2011)

finished the golden compass....
looked like it had potential....
then it all fell apart...the story was choppy..i needed wikipedia to help me understand what the heck was going on (that makes me sound stupid...it ends up i knew what was going on..it was just missing parts)

i still dont know why she had the golden compass or why it was given to her. the story behind her parents, and certain pieces missing.

and why is the bear sitting around doing work for towns people instead of threatening them to give him back his armor.
they seem afraid of him with or without it...


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2011)

Well it is the first of three, though I doubt the others will get made. And yeah, the book's better.


----------



## clovis-man (Feb 28, 2011)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> "Excalibur" I absolutely hated the first time I saw it, in a movie theater when it first came out. It wasn't what I wanted or expected. I've read a lot of different takes on the Arthurian legend and I thought this was one of the worst. BUT I saw it a second time at an SFF convention, years later — I can't remember why I was willing to sit through it again except maybe to oblige friends — and I went away thinking that it wasn't half bad. And then I saw it at home a third time, again after a passage of years, when my daughter was watching it, and I really, really liked it.
> 
> With repeated viewings, it's become one of my favorite films. I think it took me a long time to put aside the parts that I didn't like and just focus on the parts that I do, which can be quite moving. And what a sound track!


 
Sometimes viewings much later help our opinions. Nicol Williamson was a great Merlin and who can fail to like Helen Mirren as a young, hot Morgana.



Teresa Edgerton said:


> And I may be one of the few people in the world who actually like "Legend" but nevertheless I did.


 
Actually, one of my favorite films. Did Tom Cruise or Mia Sara ever play better roles? And Tim Curry was amazing.


----------



## WizardofOwls (Feb 28, 2011)

I think it all has to do with expectations. With the first viewing you are expecting to love or at least like it because you have certain preconceived expectations. And when the movie does not line up with your expectations, you dislike it. With each subsequent viewing, you are expecting to absolutely hate it, and since your expecations have changed so does your perception of the quality of the film.


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 1, 2011)

A lot of great ones mentioned already, like Conan, Willow, Legend and the Beastmaster.


*The Golden Voyage of Sinbad (1974) stars- John Phillip Law, Tom Baker & Caroline Munro*

*Wizards (1977 - rated R) animated with voice actor - Mark Hamill*

*Clash of the Titans (2010)*

*The Adventures of Baron Munchausen (1989) stars - John Neville, Eric Idle, Oliver Reed & Robin Williams*

*The NeverEnding Story (1984)*

*The Raven (1963) stars - Vincent Price, Boris Karloff, Peter Lorre & Jack Nicholson*


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 29, 2014)

*Excalibur *1981 
*Conan The Barbarian* 1982


----------

